# Schwimmteichbau 2014



## hupfball (16. März 2014)




----------



## hupfball (16. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

So, das ist jetzt (hoffentlich) die letzte Version .

Hab ich da irgendwo noch einen Denkfehler oder etwas übersehen?

DANKE!

Viele Grüße, hupfball


----------



## tomsteich (16. März 2014)

Hallo,

das lässt sich so nicht beantworten, da es so viele verschiedene Teichbau-Philosophien gibt, welche sicher auch alle zu einem guten Ergebnis führen. Ich habe da eine komplett andere  Lösung, weshalb ich zu der Zeichnung nichts sagen kann.

Vollkommen unabhängig davon, schätze ich es persönlich auch in einem heißen Sommer im Teich nicht immer nur schwimmen zu müssen. Ich stehe dort gern mal oder setze mich (mit einem Getränk) auf die umlaufende Stufe am Rand. Eine Grube mit senkrechten Wänden und einer Tiefe von 225 cm. macht dies absolut unmöglich.

Mein Tipp aus der Praxis ist, einige Bodenabläufe einzuplanen und eine Teichtiefe von 150-155 cm nicht zu überschreiten. Auch da kannst Du problemlos schwimmen und sparst zudem jede Menge Folie und Aushub. Je tiefer du gehst um so schwieriger wird auch die Reinigung. Es erleichtert alle Arbeiten erheblich, wenn Du (wenn nötig) auch bei eisigen Temperaturen mit einer Anglerhose hineinsteigen kannst.


----------



## hupfball (10. Aug. 2014)

So, der Teich ist fast fertig.


----------



## Zacky (10. Aug. 2014)

Das sieht gut aus! Gefällt mir! Habt ihr die Trockensteinmauer auch direkt im Teich zu stehen und dahinter noch Pflanzen oder steht die Mauer am Teichrand auf dem selbigen!?

Ansonsten top!


----------



## hupfball (11. Aug. 2014)

Dankeschön!

Die Trockensteinmauer steht im Teich auf der Folie. Die unterste Reihe besteht aus größeren Blöcken, damit die erste Reihe nicht gänzlich im Wasser verschwindet.

Dahinter kommt noch ein Hochbeet, momentan ist es noch ´ne Unkraut-Zuchtecke. Der Wasserfall wartet auch noch auf Einbau. Und die Randgestaltung mit Höhenausgleich, und die 2. Terrasse und und und ...

Aber es macht Spaß.


----------



## anz111 (11. Aug. 2014)

Schaut super aus - gratuliere!

LG Oliver


----------

